# Went to ER because of Nortryptyline



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

Had chest pain and left arm was feeling strange. Everything checked out ok BUT GI says get off Nortryp. he does not know what to give me nextive only tried Pamelor and ElAvil. Please tell me there are other things to try.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I'm on nortriptoline 20mg. and my psychiatrist says I can cut it to 10. I'm also wrestling with zelnorm again and another HT tape. You might have your GI think about the new stuff out on naltrexone. That's what he and I want to try next but in Tennessee it's considered 'controlled' so he either has to get special training or send me to a pain specialist.Bada


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

I only was taking 10 mg every other day.also I am Alternating C&D I heard effexor was good for the pain with that


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

actually the c and d idea can get confusing sometimes. there is research suggesting that all IBS is really alternating. Did you ask him why he was giving you the nortiptoline? It sounds like it was for pain? Bada


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

Yes for the pain


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes Ganas, Effexor is good for pain with IBS, and also Fibromyalgia, which I suffer from. It has been great to be 90% pain free for three months now..I started out at 37.5 and now I'm up to 75mg., which I think is my correct dose to stay on. Any higher and I'd be sleepy all day. I'm glad you took the advise, and went for an opinion. I don't know why the TCI's have an impact on the blood pressure as they do.


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

i AM GIVING up my GI.My family doc is perscribing effexor today. I will keep you posted


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

My stupid GI says when I tell him about the Nortryptyline"Well I dont know what else to tell you, there is no other med I would try just go back to eating small meals"That is one of the first strategies we tried and it did not work after 2 apointments and 2 meds (ELivil and zelnorm) he is ready to give up.He is such a wimp! I am breaking up with him and think I will send him a letter to let him know whyAs a person struggeling with this to offer me the same thing as the first time I saw him is minimizing my 6 month of pain,intense study and disection of this disorder and my bodyIF i did not have this board as a referennce, I may just have believe that my options were over and been hope-less again.LET US CONTINUE TO FIGHT


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

perhaps some fresh blood in the fight might help? I'm old and tired, I suspect jeff is worn out and LAG and ZAG have done their thing.Bada


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

I will gladly fight for you and all others who feel a bit tired right now


----------



## hiimsuzzie (Jul 3, 2003)

I had some of the same symptoms this summer - I was on Nortriptyline and got horrible chest pain, rapid heart rate, and dizziness about a half hour after I would take it. It would go away after about 45 minutes. Nothing weird would show up on an EKG except that my heart was beating a bit faster than normal (around 100 bpm - they don't consider it dangerous until it's much higher).Anyway, what completely eliminates those side effects for me is staying really really well hydrated. If you're well hydrated, your blood vessels are full of blood and your blood pressure is better. This sends messages to your heart to settle down. I have to pee often because I'm drinking a lot of liquid, but that's much better than ibs or chest pain.It may be worth a try. Good luck!


----------

